# Towing Behind A Outback



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

I have seen a couple of pics of people towing a trailer behind an Outback. Is towing a trailer behind a Camper legal? I have a feeling its not a great idea, but was wondering what your thoughts/experience is surrounding this topic. Doesn't seem like a great idea to me...









Thanks.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Not only illegal on some places, but backing up while tandem towing would really confuse me.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Some states do allow doubles, and there is a length law regarding overall length. (Woodals book has a list in it)The only person I have seen here is someone who pulls a small fishing boat behind the camper. Obviously the hitch needs to be welded and installed correctly.

Truthfully he probably has less stress on the rear of the camper than a 4 bike carrier that some have correctly mounted to the rear frame.

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Towing my 30 foot plus trailer is long enough withou having a tandem attached. I'll leave that kind of towing to the Tractor trailer drivers who do not have to back into a campsite or manuver around trees.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Backing up a set up doubles for even the best of Tractor Trailer drivers is near impossible. I have only seen one guy do it for 400 feet in a straight line. To back them up you have to break them apart and back them in one at a time.

One other note, some of the states that do allow an RV to legally pull a second trailer, only allow them behind a fifth wheel trailer , not a TT.

I have pulled double 28's a number of times and it looks cool to see 2 trailers in the mirror







and the problem of sway figures in with 2 somewhat. ( Always wanted to pull 2 48 ft trailers on the NY thruway but never had the opportunity.)

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

mnolan,

Doubles are illegal in most states. You could probably count the number that allow them on the fingers of one hand, and have change left over!

And my understanding is, that those states that do allow doubles require a Class 'A' commercial license.

In any case, I wouldn't want to do it. If I needed to pull a boat behind me, I would get a motorhome.

Luckily for me, I don't have a boat (







), so it is not an issue.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> mnolan,
> 
> Doubles are illegal in most states. You could probably count the number that allow them on the fingers of one hand, and have change left over!
> 
> ...


Actualy 29 states allow it.
Towing laws for the States and Canada


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Pretty common out west. Even triples are allowed. Sometimes you need a length permit, tho. Idaho, Montana, Wyoming and maybe some other states are pretty much fair game. Back east, it's most likely a no-no. UPS and FedEx both stage for triples once they hit the western states and you see a lot of them rolling down the interstates.

My cuz just pulled a 34' TT with a 27' snowmobile trailer from southern Utah to northern Montana. Overall length of the setup with the TV was 85'. He had to get an overlength permit in Utah, but when he stopped for one, they just waived him on. I would have been concerned with a train that long, but he said it was no problem even on the narrow, 2-lane US highways. He said several cops passed him, smiled, and waved.

Backing up a double? Heck, I have a hard enough time just backing up my 5. I wouldn't even attempt it. However, I have considered getting a small $200 folding trailer from Harbor Freight to hook to the back of my 5 in order to carry a little more junk with me. I've also considered towing a Saturn, but I think I would bust my GCWR if doing that.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

yes, it's pretty common in the rocky mountain west to pull double trailers.I'm in Montana and pull the OB plus bost trailer here and in Idaho and Wyoming. There are some states that don't allow it however. Washington being one I'm pretty sure. Have wanted to pull the OB and boat over to the columbia during Salmon season but have been told we can't double up in Washington The boat pulls just great behind the TT. We have a lot of miles like that and never had a problem.
Alert and careful driving is the key. Plus being as courteous as possible to others on the road.









Dallas


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, I'm confused,

Are we talking about the legality of doubles (and triples) for big rigs, or RV's here?
It is not the same. Just because you can run a double trailer semi in a state, does not mean you can do the same with an RV.

We found a web site a few months back that covered this, and there were only a handful of states - maybe a half a dozen - that allowed double RV combos.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Just the Outback is enough for me
To put another trailer on the back of it would drive me nuts

Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

If it were legal in New England I would in a heartbeat it was nerve racking for my wife to follow me towing the boat with her suv to the campground but she passed







Backing up







well lets just say she needs some practice.

John


----------



## mnolan (Feb 20, 2006)

johnp2000 said:


> If it were legal in New England I would in a heartbeat it was nerve racking for my wife to follow me towing the boat with her suv to the campground but she passed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input gentleman! I would think it would be a scary thing to do, unless you were just doing some highway driving. I admit, I would be WHITE KNUCKLED DOING IT!

Its funny what you see some other people do...









Later...


----------



## Remove_B4_Flight (Apr 2, 2006)

Your confusion is evident. That's not a bad thing, really. It just means that as someone with little or no interest in pulling anything else behind you, you have not thoughroghly investigated the matter like some of us have. The fact of the matter is that it is in fact legal in 29 states. Some of these states require evidence of training, however most do not. This proof is not even necessarilly a class A CDL. BTW, a class A CDL is soley for the purpose of operating a motor vehicle for compensation or hire. In order to obtain this type of certificate, one must demonstrate knowledge of air brake systems, hazzardous material, details of state motor vehicle laws, etc. None of the CDL exam deals with tandem trailers. There is however, an endorsement that can be obtained as an add on to the CDL for towing tandem trailers, but only for compensation.

As far as what can be towed behind your OB, the book tells you what the weight limit is. I wouldn't put anything more than about 200 tongue weight on the bumper or on a hitch mounted receiver. We are talking, motorcycle, golf cart, jet skis, small boat (no more than 18') or a couple of ATV's.

Forget about backing it together. It is just not physically possible. I'm sure it has been done on a closed course with a professional driver. Never with a traveling companion, dog, kids and several thousands of dollars of the drivers own toys!



PDX_Doug said:


> OK, I'm confused,
> 
> Are we talking about the legality of doubles (and triples) for big rigs, or RV's here?
> It is not the same. Just because you can run a double trailer semi in a state, does not mean you can do the same with an RV.
> ...


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Remove_B4_Flight said:


> As far as what can be towed behind your OB, the book tells you what the weight limit is. I wouldn't put anything more than about 200 tongue weight on the bumper or on a hitch mounted receiver. We are talking, motorcycle, golf cart, jet skis, small boat (no more than 18') or a couple of ATV's.
> [snapback]98918[/snapback]​


actually, i don't think you can put anything on the 'bumper' as others here have attested to. most here recommend attaching a hitch to the frame (for bikes) as bumper will rip off.

scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I put my boat on the roof of my TV. Problem solved
















Ok so it doesn't have a motor









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> I put my boat on the roof of my TV. Problem solved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do the thing Thor or sometimes I just deflate it and put it in the back









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

Rubber dingies do not count as a boat









Thor


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

In Michigan, can only be done behind fifth wheel, have to have endorsement, which you get at Secretary of State by taking written test. Also, can't be over 65 feet total length, cant exceed vehicle towing specs, and tandem trailer can't be heavier than empty weight of fifth wheel. If you have a CDL class A, you do not have to get the "R" endorsement. But, you do not have to have a CDL A to get the "R" endorsement.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> Rubber dingies do not count as a boat
> 
> ...


As long as I can put my fishing stuff in it and use my elec. motor. It's a boat Thor









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > Don
> ...


And his son can get wet in it


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Backing up a set up doubles for even the best of Tractor Trailer drivers is near impossible. I have only seen one guy do it for 400 feet in a straight line. To back them up you have to break them apart and back them in one at a time.
> 
> One other note, some of the states that do allow an RV to legally pull a second trailer, only allow them behind a fifth wheel trailer , not a TT.
> 
> ...










UPS pulls three 28's out of the local distribution center all day (and night long). The local FedEx distribution sends double 48's out on the same schedule. Some days I-435 looks like a train track.
I got the short straw once and had two tanks (32's) but it was all interstate and drop'em in a 40 acre yard. And that is a REAL good thing.
As for endorsements - I will not renew the HazMat. It takes a background investigation, for which the driver pays - $90-some bucks. I don't need it - also, I have heard from a friend at ICC that the background investigations are running WAY behind - so far behind, that in about a cycle and a half, there will be NO licensed haz-mat drivers. That will be interesting. My fiver came with a rear hitch - I doubt it will ever have more than a couple cheap bikes on it.

Sluggo


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Now - I'm certainly no TV pro like you guys are but, Mike - YOU'RE IN NH. Most folks are concerned about their TVs being able to pull 1 TT up 'hills' that don't come close to ours. I'd bet you'd be 'white knuckling' it --- backwards


----------



## Hart City (Apr 7, 2006)

mnolan said:


> I have seen a couple of pics of people towing a trailer behind an Outback. Is towing a trailer behind a Camper legal? I have a feeling its not a great idea, but was wondering what your thoughts/experience is surrounding this topic. Doesn't seem like a great idea to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not only is it a bad idea, but it will void you remaing warranty if somethin were to happen


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hart City,

action Welcome to the site congratulations on your first post! sunny Would be great if you would go the New Members Check In forum CLICK HERE and make a New Topic post giving us a little info about yourself: TT/TV/what part of the country you are from, etc. Post often.


----------

